# PC zum Programieren unter 360 Euro



## millinär (26. Jul 2006)

ich wollte mir nen neuen PC kaufen 
kann mir da jemand was empfehelen ich Programmiere Java als Hobby 
und surfe im Internet 

den finde ich gut:  http://www.yellochip.com/de/produkt.php?action=detail&produkt_id=18955


----------



## DP (26. Jul 2006)

jo, reicht voll aus. noch linux drauf und fettich


----------



## AlArenal (26. Jul 2006)

Naja.. 256 MB RAM ist nicht sooo die Menge. 

Schau mal auf http://www.csl-computer.de


----------



## noobster (26. Jul 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/AM2-Athlon3800-P...ryZ47832QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

256 speicher ist sehr sehr wenig bei heutigen verhältnissen auch wenn man zum programmieren weniger braucht als für 3d oder zum gamen.

bei dem link oben der typ hat sich übrigens verschrieben(denke ich) im titel heisst es 512 MB ram unten stehen aber 2*512mb ... ich würd ihn drauf festnageln und sagen ,... gekauft wie beschrieben 

Gruss Sascha


----------



## millinär (27. Jul 2006)

wow noobster

der PC ist echt der hammer   THX


----------



## foobar (27. Jul 2006)

1 Gig Arbeitsspeicher ist schon das absolute Minimum. Je mehr desto besser, dann muß nicht mehr geswappt werden. Ausserdem kostet Speicher fast nichts mehr. Ich habe mir vor kurzem 2 Gig Corsair-Speicher für ca 220 € gekauft.


----------



## AlArenal (27. Jul 2006)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe mir vor kurzem 2 Gig Corsair-Speicher für ca 220 € gekauft.



Wenn er 2/3 seiner Kohle in RAM investiert, bekommt er aber nichts mehr, wo er ihn draufstecken könnte....


----------



## foobar (27. Jul 2006)

@AlArenal Ja, das stimmt. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, daß man für ca. 700 € einen hcohwertigen Rechner bekommt mit dem man hoffentlich lange Freude hat. Lieber am Anfang ein paar Euro mehr zahlen und dafür auch erstmal 3-5 jahre Ruhe haben, anstatt so einen Billigrechner aus dem Baumarkt zu nehmen.


----------



## AlArenal (27. Jul 2006)

Wenn ich 700 Euro hätte, würde ich mir zwei breite TFTs davon holen


----------



## stev.glasow (27. Jul 2006)

Wenn ich 700€ hätte würde ich mir nen 360 € PC holen und mir vom Rest nen bunten machen, aufrüsten kann man immer noch wenn man den Speicher auch wirklich braucht - dann kostet der evtl auch nur noch die hälfte ...
So mach ich das seit Jahren - Hardware für 3-5 Jahre zu kaufen ist doch hohl so wie die Preise ständig sinken.
Außer die Kohle juckt einen nicht ....


----------



## Caffè Latte (27. Jul 2006)

Hi,

ich baue meine Rechner immer selbst. Wenn gerade was im Angebot ist kauf ich das (wenn ich es brauche - Festplatten hat man nie genug ). Die verbauten Teile haben dann eine Lebensdauer zwischen 3 und 5 Jahren. Als nächstes wäre mal eine neues Motherboard + Prozessor + Speicher fällig. Aber keine Ahnung was ich da nehmen werde ...


----------



## AlArenal (27. Jul 2006)

Caffè Latte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Als nächstes wäre mal eine neues Motherboard + Prozessor + Speicher fällig. Aber keine Ahnung was ich da nehmen werde ...



Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 auf nem 975er Brett....


----------



## foobar (28. Jul 2006)

> aufrüsten kann man immer noch wenn man den Speicher auch wirklich braucht


Wenn man wie ich mit mehreren Virtualmachines gleichzeitig arbeitet braucht man viel Speicher. 



> So mach ich das seit Jahren - Hardware für 3-5 Jahre zu kaufen ist doch hohl so wie die Preise ständig sinken.


Ist auf jeden Fall günstiger als sich alle 6 Monate eine Kiste für 300 € zu kaufen, die keine geregelten Lüfter hat, 512 MB Schmeißwegram, Baumarktmouse etc.
Ich verbringe jeden Tag bis zu 16 Stunden an meinem Rechner, da spare ich doch nicht bei so kleinen Beträgen um die 500 Euro. Es muß ja auch nicht gleich ein vergoldeter Rechner sein mit Diamantverziehrung sein.


----------



## noobster (28. Jul 2006)

allso was den ram betrifft, ich habs jetzt bei mehreren pc´s festgestellt, ram und maotherboard ist im endefeckt eigentlich sind so ziemlich die ausschlaggebensten punkte bei denen man drauf achten sollte.

wirklich jedes popels billigboard was ich hatte hatte bei den tests nachher direkt einen leistungsverlust von um die 20-30 % im vergleich zu nem anderen board ,das selbe spiel mit mit den rams, am besten registered und davon soviel wie drauf passt, da merkt man im vergleich ein paar hundert MHZ cpu takt viel weniger meiner meinung nach.

*ACHJA*, eine frage hät ich da auchnoch....

ich überleg gerade mir nen server bei ebay zu ersteigern, so richtung 2he 4he x series dual oder quad xeon PIII ... soll nur für den hausgebrauch und servertests sein, da ich diese teile eigentlich mehr so aus sicherer entfernung (ftp / ssh..) kenne, steht die frage im raume, lohnts sich das, ich mein so von den folgekosten.... ist spezielles zu beachten (ausser die längeren pci karten) oder sollte ich mein geld lieber in hardware investieren die ich auch blind auseinander und wieder zusammen setzen kann (also nen normalen atx)?

sinn und zweck der übung ist natürlich das ich zuhaus im kleinen vorbereiten und testen möchte, noch halbwegs "massstabsgetreu", was dann nachher in die produktive phase geht.


----------



## AlArenal (28. Jul 2006)

Also das mit den Mainboards stimmt so nicht. Es gibt auch gute günstige Boards, ebenso wie es schlechte teure Boards gibt. Da muss man sich eben etwas kundig machen. Tests findet man im Netz ja zuhauf, Performanceunterschiede sind aber in der Regel gering und schon gar nicht spürbar. 

Sicht für den Heimgebrauch nen ausgemusterten Server und dann auch noch in RIchtung Quad P3 Xeon zuzulegen ist auch ziemlich zwecklos. Zum einen hat jede halbwegs aktuelle Maschine zum gleichen Preis mehr Performance, zum anderen fliegen einem bei so nem Teil die Ohren weg, von der Stromrechnung mal ganz zu schweigen. Ich hab hier noch ne SGI Octane mit 300 MHz R12000 rumstehen. Die hat ein 740 Watt Netzteil.. 

Kauf dir lieber was Lautloses. Die Karre bekommst du eh nicht ausgelastet, außer mit synthetischen Benchmarks, die sich aber wieder nicht auf andere Szenarien umlegen lassen. Es sei denn bei dir daheim wohnen 200 Berufszocker und das Ding soll als Gameserver dienen...


----------



## noobster (29. Jul 2006)

> Also das mit den Mainboards stimmt so nicht. Es gibt auch gute günstige Boards, ebenso wie es schlechte teure Boards gibt.



ok hab mich falsch ausgedrückt... 

ein schlechtes board wirkt sich deutlich mehr aus als ein paar hundert MHz CPU takt weniger (bei heutigen prozessoren und jeweils gleichem typ) und das unabhängig vom preis


> von der Stromrechnung mal ganz zu schweigen.



hmm stimmt an den strom hat ich gar nicht gedacht, und das mit den heutigen maschienen stimmt schon a... aber in soeinen server (dachte da an einen quad XEON mit je 800-1000 MHz, kamma ma locker 32 GB ram stecken... da ist bei "normalen" desktop atx oder auch atx serverboards dann bei 4 GB spätestens schluss.

aber ich denke du hast recht, auf nen hubschrauber am arbeitsplatz hab ich eigentlich keinen bock




> Die Karre bekommst du eh nicht ausgelastet


auch nicht mit nem Communicationserver wo jeder stream gleich mal so kräftig auf die cpu drückt, wenn im hintergrund noch ein jabber und ein applikationserver laufen, das wird nämlich der einsatzbereich?

also nen 1000er Duron mit 1,5 GB ram(ich weiss ne alte kiste) bekomm ich damit normalerweise ganz gut ans arbeiten, wenn auch nur zeitweise aber ich teste auch nur alleine.

Gruss Sascha


----------



## AlArenal (29. Jul 2006)

noobster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Die Karre bekommst du eh nicht ausgelastet
> 
> 
> auch nicht mit nem Communicationserver wo jeder stream gleich mal so kräftig auf die cpu drückt, wenn im hintergrund noch ein jabber und ein applikationserver laufen, das wird nämlich der einsatzbereich?
> ...



Gut, da habe ich mich ungenau ausgedrückt. Ich weiß ja nicht genau was du da treibst und man kann immer verschwenderisch genug coden, um alles ausgelastete zu bekommen. Das sollte aber nicht Sinn der Sache sein 

Wenn da noch Sachen, wie du schreibst, "im Hintergrund" laufen, sind sie auch nicht performance-relevant. Server-Anwendungen profitieren in der Regel von mehr I/O Performance und nicht so sehr von Rechenpower. Außerdem werden die wirklich fetten Anwendungen nicht skaliert, indem man sie auf eine einzlene möglichst fette Maschine zieht. Stattdessen trennt man zumindest DB- und Anwendungs-Server, ggf. auch noch Web-Server physisch auf. Zwischen ihnen sollte es möglichst wenig Kommunikation geben, was wiederum direkt vom Programmierstil, Caching-Strategien, etc. abhängt. Das Ganze läuft dann am Ende über Load-Balancer.

Das sind keine Szenarien, die man daheim mal eben so aufbauen und testen kann. Man kann bestenfalls die grundsätzliche Funktion über virtuelle Maschinen testen. Brauchbare Daten für den Praxis-Einsatz bekommst du aber erst in der Praxis. Nur wenn du alles gut designt hast, hast du auch später gute Chancen die Anwendung gut skalieren zu können, auch ohne für die fetten IBM- und Sun-Server in die Tasche greifen zu müssen.


----------



## noobster (29. Jul 2006)

hast du auch eigentlich auch wieder recht.

aber eine frage noch ... wir sind eh schon weit vom eigentlichen thema ab.

du schriebst das serveranwendungen gerade von der io performance leben, was mache ich denn mit anwendungen die eben halt sehr daten aufwendig sind oder eben halt einen grosse bandbreite benötigen bzw sogar beides, nicht als client server lösung coden? wenns doch aber so benötigt wird?


----------



## AlArenal (29. Jul 2006)

Was verstehst du unter "Daten aufwändig" und was unter "großer Bandbreite" und Bandbreite wozwischen?

Wenn du keine halbwegs guten Zahlen hast, wird es denkbar schwer fallen Anforderungen zu definieren.


----------



## noobster (29. Jul 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was verstehst du unter "Daten aufwändig" und was unter "großer Bandbreite" und Bandbreite wozwischen?
> 
> Wenn du keine halbwegs guten Zahlen hast, wird es denkbar schwer fallen Anforderungen zu definieren.




mit bandbreite war die übertragungsbandbreite gemeint, ein mediaserver hat so die eigenschaft medien zu streamen und das nicht nur an einen client, wie hoch nachher die auslastung sein wird st ne andere sache und auch nicht mein resort... aber ich arbeite halt damit und kann auch nötigenfalls den java source anpassen... 

dazu kommt das es einen anwendungsserver geben wird der so gesehen der nicht nur daten zur weboberfläsche schickt diese intern verarbeitet und auch noch dafür sorgt das das gui "gerendert" wird.

ein dritter lokaler "server" (das ist das woran ich mich gerade versuche , bildet dann nachher das "interface" einmal zu einem lokalen gui das eigentlich als flash gui geplant ist, und zu den serveranwendungen die von den anderen beiden servern betrieben werden.

problem bei der letzten geschichte die daten werden auch noch von einer drittsoftware verwaltet die das xml verstümmelt zudem habe ich bei der socketübertragung flashclient java socket auch momentan noch codierungsprobleme sowie auch probleme alleine schon die datenmenge von 30 MB aus ca. 30 dateien (um zahlen zu nennen) ans fash zu senden, andersrum, kein problem, die daten sind pures xml ca 45.000 sehr sehr lange zeilen ziemlich verstümmeltes xml das ich in flash bearbeiten aber mit java speichern will.

ich hoffe das war auskunft genug


----------



## lin (29. Jul 2006)

naja, ich denke ein grosser Mangel bei obigem Rechner ist das Laufwerk und die Festplatte (nicht S-ATA)


----------



## AlArenal (30. Jul 2006)

noobster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit bandbreite war die übertragungsbandbreite gemeint, ein mediaserver hat so die eigenschaft medien zu streamen und das nicht nur an einen client, wie hoch nachher die auslastung sein wird st ne andere sache und auch nicht mein resort... aber ich arbeite halt damit und kann auch nötigenfalls den java source anpassen...



Das kann auch wieder alles und nichts bedeuten. Von ein paar Fratzen, die sich alle Jahre MP3s saugen bis zu zehntausenden, die gleichzeitig nen Live-Video-Stream sehen wollen. In letzterem Fall arbeitet man sicher nicht mit einem einzelnen Rechner und Multicast ist auch schon ne Weile erfunden...



> dazu kommt das es einen anwendungsserver geben wird der so gesehen der nicht nur daten zur weboberfläsche schickt diese intern verarbeitet und auch noch dafür sorgt das das gui "gerendert" wird.



Auch das ist keine Aussage über zu erwartende Last. Ich sehe auch nicht warum das zwignend auf einer Maschine laufen sollte.



> problem bei der letzten geschichte die daten werden auch noch von einer drittsoftware verwaltet die das xml verstümmelt zudem habe ich bei der socketübertragung flashclient java socket auch momentan noch codierungsprobleme sowie auch probleme alleine schon die datenmenge von 30 MB aus ca. 30 dateien (um zahlen zu nennen) ans fash zu senden, andersrum, kein problem, die daten sind pures xml ca 45.000 sehr sehr lange zeilen ziemlich verstümmeltes xml das ich in flash bearbeiten aber mit java speichern will.
> 
> ich hoffe das war auskunft genug



Jein. Ehrlich gesagt ist mir der Satzbau zu konfus, um nun noch Vermutungen über evtl. Intention anzustellen. Die Zahlen sind in sofern auch nichtssagend, weil sie nichts drüber aussagen wieviele das gleichzeitig machen. Abgesehen davon versuche ich mir vorzustellen, für was für ne Anwendung ich es mir als User antun würde, dass jedes Mal wenn ich die Seite aufmache erst 30 MB gelutscht werden müssen...

Ehrlich gesagt sind seine Infos ziemlich konfus.


----------



## noobster (30. Jul 2006)

1) keine interseite wird aufgemacht wo 30 mb gesaugt werden ich sagte ausschlisslich swf nich browser

2) tja was erwartest du delphi hat glaub ich ein orakel aber wir sind hier in java.. ich kann dir nicht sagen wie hoch die last sein wird... bzw wieviele concurrent user, wirds ein hit ne.. hmmm 50.000 gleichzeitig.. peek evtl was mehr, wirds ein flop... bin ich vielleicht der einzige user.

3) die anwendung öhm tja was soll ich sagen, jetzt 3 seiten schreiben und dann kommt " ja weiss ich auch nicht...." ich hab oben eigentlich schon alles geschrieben da stand auch lokaler server.

wie auch immer, die antworten die ich suche werde ich eh nicht erhalten, trotzdem danke.


----------



## AlArenal (30. Jul 2006)

noobster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1) keine interseite wird aufgemacht wo 30 mb gesaugt werden ich sagte ausschlisslich swf nich browser



Und dazu muss ich ja wohl erstmal auf ne Seite, um das Flash gesaugt und gestartet zu bekommen, nicht wahr?


----------



## noobster (30. Jul 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> noobster hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nur wenn du es nicht von cd installierst , ist aber mit jeder software so oder?

btw... die 30 mb sind noch immer und nun zum 3ten mal... die daten die bereits lokal vohanden sind und von einer fremden software verwaltet werden .

allgemein geht man ausserdem davon aus das wenn sich jemand dazu entschliesst software zu installieren er auch die mühe auf sich nimmt die herunter zu laden und das setup durchzuführen.

EDIT: und hiermit endet nun die diskussion für mich auch, sorry aber wenn ih auf eine frage 20 fragen als antwort bekomme und mir immer nur erklärt wird das ich eh zu blöd bin um was zu schildern sich derjenige aber nichtmal die mühe macht zu lesen hat jedweder weitere versuch der kommunikation keinen logischen sinn, warum daten senden wenn eh nur müll am anderen ende ankommt, ist unsinnig, glatte resourcenverschwendung.


----------



## AlArenal (30. Jul 2006)

noobster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meinte eher, dass die Flash-Anwendung ja wohl in einem Browser läuft, oder? Und deine 30 MB Daten, wie kommen die in die Anwendung, wenn nicht über die Internet-Verbindung? Noch ehe 10% geladen wären, hötte ich den Ranz schon dichtgemacht. Es sei denn du präsentierst uns ein zweites Google Earth, aber auch das muss nicht jedes Mal aufs Neue alle Daten ziehen...


----------



## noobster (30. Jul 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> noobster hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nein nun auch nochmal zum dritten mal * NEIENNNNN*


			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und deine 30 MB Daten, wie kommen die in die Anwendung,


*ok zum vierten mal* ....* SIE SIND BEREITS VORHANDEN AUF DEM PC WEIL ES UNSINNIG WÄRE SICH EIN PLUGIN RUNTER ZU LADEN WENN MAN DIE ANWENDUNG NICHT HAT*


			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Noch ehe 10% geladen wären, hötte ich den Ranz schon dichtgemacht...



warum bezahlst du für etwas das du nicht willst , hast du geld zu viel?


----------



## AlArenal (30. Jul 2006)

Vielleicht hätte es geholfen, wenn du es bereits vor einigen Posts geschafft hättest, dich klar auszudrücken. Erst vor wenige Wochen hat mir eine Japanerin erzählt, dass Deutsch eine ganz einfache Sprache ist...


----------



## noobster (30. Jul 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht hätte es geholfen, wenn du es bereits vor einigen Posts geschafft hättest, dich klar auszudrücken. Erst vor wenige Wochen hat mir eine Japanerin erzählt, dass Deutsch eine ganz einfache Sprache ist...



schade das du zu dumm bist diese zu lesen und nun kommste auf igno sowas wie dich gibts ja gar nicht , lässt sich erst alles 5 mal sagen, noch zu blöd um 3 zeilen zu lesen, fragen nur mit gegenfragen am beantworten, weil er anscheinend soviel ahnung hat wie ich als spermium, will unbedingt recht haben, ich weiss nicht ob ich ... "arm" oder "kind" sagen soll wie auch immer ich werde dich nicht nochmals lesen   jedes gespräch mit dir ist zeitverschwendung  hat dir bestimmt aber auch schonmal deine freundin gesagt. falls du eine hast  falls nicht weisst du nun wieso


gruss und kuss auf deine sämtlichen lippen adios


----------



## Roar (30. Jul 2006)

hm, also eigentlich hat er vorher schon paarmal erwähnt, dass die 30mb schon aufm rechner sind und er mit den 30mb nix zu tun hat.
und dass die flash anwendung in einem browser läuft hat er ja auch nie behauptet. aber ihr seid trotzdem voll lol :applaus: :lol:


----------



## stev.glasow (31. Jul 2006)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > So mach ich das seit Jahren - Hardware für 3-5 Jahre zu kaufen ist doch hohl so wie die Preise ständig sinken.
> 
> 
> Ist auf jeden Fall günstiger als sich alle 6 Monate eine Kiste für 300 € zu kaufen, die keine geregelten Lüfter hat, 512 MB Schmeißwegram, Baumarktmouse etc.
> Ich verbringe jeden Tag bis zu 16 Stunden an meinem Rechner, da spare ich doch nicht bei so kleinen Beträgen um die 500 Euro. Es muß ja auch nicht gleich ein vergoldeter Rechner sein mit Diamantverziehrung sein.


 :bahnhof: 
Wer sagt das ich mir minderwertiges Zeugs kaufe? Genau die gleichen RAMs die du jetzt hast kauf ich mir in einem Jahr zum halben Preis   
 Ich kauf mir doch nicht jetzt 2 GB RAM weil ich die evtl. in einem Jahr oder später brauchen werde. Und wenn man was aufrüsten will, muss man sich auch nicht gleich nen komplett neuen Rechner besorgen - hinten gibts so Schrauben, wenn die raus drehst kannst das Gehäuse öffnen und die einzelnen Sachen je nach Bedarf austauschen. (Was bei bei mir sicher nicht alle 6 Monate der Fall ist)
Und wie gesagt - wenn man das Zeug braucht oder es sich leisten kann (oder will) ist's doch OK, aber Baumarktschrott hab ich sicher nicht im Rechner und das man Geld spart wenn man sich einen teuren Rechner besorgt mit dem man dann länger fährt sehe ich auch nicht, so wie die Preise ständig sinken.


----------



## foobar (31. Jul 2006)

> Ich kauf mir doch nicht jetzt 2 GB RAM weil ich die evtl. in einem Jahr oder später brauchen werde.


Ich brauche die aber jetzt, dieses geswappe nervt tierisch so kann man nicht arbeiten. 



> Und wenn man was aufrüsten will, muss man sich auch nicht gleich nen komplett neuen Rechner besorgen - hinten gibts so Schrauben, wenn die raus drehst kannst das Gehäuse öffnen und die einzelnen Sachen je nach Bedarf austauschen.


So habe ich das ja auch gemacht. Ich kaufe mir ja nicht alle paar Monate einen neuen Rechner sondern rüste den sukzessive auf. Gekauft habe ich den mit 512 MB-Ram, was eine Zumutung ist. 
Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, das man sich keinen Gefallen tut wenn man sich für 200-300 Euro einen Rechner der kauft in dem nur Schrott verbaut ist. Dann lieber ein paar Euros mehr auf den Tisch legen und was richtiges bekommen. Rechner sind heutzutage soooo günstig, da kriegste für 500 - 1000 Euro schon was vernünftiges. Vor 10 Jahren musste man noch 4000 Mark auf den Tisch legen um ein Basismodel zu bekommen. Für das gleiche Geld bekommt man heute schon obere Mittelklasse.


----------



## AlArenal (31. Jul 2006)

Für 2000 Euro nur noch obere Mittelklasse? 

OMFG!!!!


----------



## byte (31. Jul 2006)

Bei ner Daddelkiste vielleicht, weil da die Grafikkarte schon 700 Euro kosten kann. 

PS: Mein erster PC hatte 3600 DM gekostet und war imo obere Mittelklasse, zumindest im privaten Bereich.


----------



## AlArenal (31. Jul 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei ner Daddelkiste vielleicht, weil da die Grafikkarte schon 700 Euro kosten kann.
> 
> PS: Mein erster PC hatte 3600 DM gekostet und war imo obere Mittelklasse, zumindest im privaten Bereich.



Selbst dann bekommst für die übrigen 1300 Steine doch ne richtig gute Kiste zusammengeschraubt. Oder ist man mit einer einzelnen High-End-Grafikkarten nur noch Mittelklasse? 

- €199: Core 2 Duo E6300 boxed
- €209: Asus P5W DH Deluxe
- €216: MDT DIMM 2x1 GB DDR2-800
- €288: 2 x Gigabyte X1600XT SilentPipe (die 1800er haben die gerade net in passiv im Shop)
- €156: 2 x Seagate ST3200820AS Barracuda 7200.10 (á 200 GB)
- €84: Plextor PX-760A DVD-Brenner
- €90: Gehäuse Hau-mich-blau-und-leuchte-dabei
- €74: Enermax Liberty 2x PCIe 400W (haben keine von Fortron im Shop)
-----------------
1.316 Eier

Kommen noch ein paar Kröten fürn Versand, runde 150 Kiesel für ne XP-Lizenz (wer braucht. Geld genug für nen neuen TFT (oder zwei) ist auch über. Aufrüsten kann man gut. KLeinkram (Maus, Tastatur, USB-Kaffewärmer) sind nicht inbegriffen . Und die Karre dürfte sogar erstaunlich leise sein.... (zwei passive Karten, ordentliches Netzteil, Core 2).


----------

